
Show HN: Never login to Jira again - raj42
https://www.jiraslackintegration.com/
======
raj42
There is a lot of hate thrown Jira way, what if software teams can keep Jira
current always without ever logging in to Jira. Your PM is happy and so are
the engineers. So we poured a ton of Slack love for Jira and just launched
Troopr's Slackbot for Jira 2.0. We got one step closer to our eventual goal:
Never login to Jira again (ok may be not for the PMs but for the rest of us).
Invite you to check us out and let us know what you think - Raj, one of the
makers.

